# Anyone around Little Rock?



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 28, 2018)

I just succesfully hithiked from Oregon to Arkansas, havent been back in years. . Now im bored, anyone around little rock wanna kick it? Not a junkie tweaker or a sloppy drunk


----------



## Thewalkindude (Oct 28, 2018)

Dude literally just hopped off my train, in Little Rock right now


----------

